# 'Curing' pcos naturally?



## Firefox

Has anyone been able to control their pcos naturally and have regular cycles?

Im intersted as I've been trying all sorts of different supplements etc and nothing has worked so far. I have recently started with spearmint tea, macca and apple cider vinegar. I dont ovulate and am trying to get my body on track if it is at all possible?

My BMI is 20 and I am relitively healthy with what i eat etc and do regular exercise.

I am waiting for ovarian drilling at the moment, it could be a long wait on the NHS and want to get my body in best shape for the op and after. Any help or tips would be appreciated?


----------



## Quaver

Vitamin B50 complex? I'm taking that in the hopes of regular ovulation:flower:
My BMI is 21, and all hormone testing was normal (no insuline resistance, acne, excess hair etc), but polycystic ovaries.

I do ovulate on my own, but my cycles are very irregular, anything from 26-45day cycles.


----------



## Firefox

Thanks Quaver, think i'll look into getting a decent B vitamin supplement. Im not sure about my insulin as I was only told that as my testosterone levels were slightly higher than normal. Did your gp do anything other than a blood test to diagnose you/ was it possible to tell about the insulin from the blood test?


----------



## Quaver

Firefox said:


> Thanks Quaver, think i'll look into getting a decent B vitamin supplement. Im not sure about my insulin as I was only told that as my testosterone levels were slightly higher than normal. Did your gp do anything other than a blood test to diagnose you/ was it possible to tell about the insulin from the blood test?

I had a scan and a blood test, but for insulin he just took a look as fasting glucose level I done last Dec (at regular screening).


----------



## keyahopes

Hi there, just thought id share my two cents. Himalayan health care (its an indian company) has a product called Evecare (sold as menstricare in the US). It apparently has very good effects in regularizing hormone levels and other problems. Here's a link to the site:

https://www.himalayahealthcare.com/products/evecare.htm

and here's a link to a very recent paper they published about how it helps PCOS related infertility. The results look dramatic (18 out of 50 people in the test group conceived in 6 months, while only 3 out of 50 in the placebo group conceived in the same time)

https://www.himalayahealthcare.com/pdf_files/evecare012.pdf

The results look too good to be true. But since this is a herbal medicine, results start showing only after long term use (a few months). I think its worth a shot. I did buy these. I used them for a month, but took a break. I plan to get started on them again this cycle. Ohh well one more thing to try!


----------



## Firefox

Hey thanks for the tip, the back up info is really interesting. Seems its worth a try and not riddiculously expensive!!

Did you try the medicine? If so what dosage did you take/ does it taste horrible?!


----------



## keyahopes

Hey hon, the medicine comes as capsules, so no worries about taste (i know there is a syrup version too, i bought the capsules 'cause thats what was available). The instructions say take 2 tables twice daily initially. But I just took two tablets right before bed. Although i used it for about a month and a half - no conception yet, but i did feel like my AF was less painful and easy. Not sure if it was just a lucky AF or the effects of the medicine (mebbe it was just in my mind).
I also bought Speman (same company) for my hubby. The prices are all over the place - I bought mine at pureherbalcure.com for about 4 $ a bottle. But looks like they don't carry it anymore. 
Good luck.


----------



## Lisa84

Can u take these with Clomid? x


----------



## sparkle83

agnus castus is another one that you sometimes see. I'm very resistant to all meds though, and so far only ovarian drilling has worked for me.


----------



## Firefox

hey sparkle, Im waiting for an OD op, have got my hopes pinned on it at the moment. Did you have cycles before the drilling? I dont have anything so was wondering if it can work miracles!!!?


----------



## cs2001a

Hi Sparkle83
Just wondering if the OD affected you first cycle following the procedure or did it come just as it would normally have without it?
I had OD drilling on the 22/09 and am waiting for my first AF. I am going back to FS in November and he has advised he will give me clomid. Fingers crossed the OD works for me.


----------



## Firefox

Thanks keyahopes, do you normally have regular cycles? Good luck to you too!


----------



## bumski

hi just wanted to let you know i had OD on 9th of july and ov for the first time 14 days later!!! absolutely shocked!! 

iv not ov since though and hoping clomid will help. lots of other people have also said similar happened to them, so please please dont miss any chance you may get

sorry for butting in on this thread :dohh:


----------



## keyahopes

Lisa84 said:


> Can u take these with Clomid? x

I know I must sound like an evecare salesperson now hehehe, but here's a link to the list of their research papers:

https://www.himalayahealthcare.com/researchpaper/evecare.htm

There are four papers about how it helps conception. One of them is about how its effective when patients r on Clomid. So ya i think its ok :thumbup:


----------



## keyahopes

Firefox said:


> Thanks keyahopes, do you normally have regular cycles? Good luck to you too!

Yes I do. That's why Im not sure if this will help me in any way. But im at a point where im willing to stand on my head if it will help us conceive!


----------



## Firefox

keyahopes said:


> But im at a point where im willing to stand on my head if it will help us conceive!
> 
> Hey I totally hear you there...im the same!!Click to expand...


----------



## Firefox

bumski said:


> hi just wanted to let you know i had OD on 9th of july and ov for the first time 14 days later!!! absolutely shocked!!
> 
> iv not ov since though and hoping clomid will help. lots of other people have also said similar happened to them, so please please dont miss any chance you may get
> 
> sorry for butting in on this thread :dohh:

Hey Thanx
For the tip bumski, did you have regular cycles before the drilling? Hope the clomid works for you? Did you try any clomid before the procedure? As clomids not worked for me im hoping the od will and if that doesnt then hopefully more clomid will!


----------



## Lisa84

Thanks Keyahopes i might have a look at those and ask my FS if i'm ok to take them x


----------



## bumski

Firefox said:


> bumski said:
> 
> 
> hi just wanted to let you know i had OD on 9th of july and ov for the first time 14 days later!!! absolutely shocked!!
> 
> iv not ov since though and hoping clomid will help. lots of other people have also said similar happened to them, so please please dont miss any chance you may get
> 
> sorry for butting in on this thread :dohh:
> 
> Hey Thanx
> For the tip bumski, did you have regular cycles before the drilling? Hope the clomid works for you? Did you try any clomid before the procedure? As clomids not worked for me im hoping the od will and if that doesnt then hopefully more clomid will!Click to expand...

hi firefox, my cycles were all over the place beforehand, i got af every 3-6 months, i didnt ov, i then tried clomid for 4 months upto 150mg and still no ov! so i really didnt think it would work.
im gutted i only ov once as we concieved straight away but lost it very early on and now no ov again.

i have started to take vit d as iv read lots about it helping with pcos, and also helps regulate cycles and kick in ov. i will let you know. :winkwink:

just to let you know, if i could have od again i would def do it, even if for one more chance, gl with it hun :winkwink:


----------



## Firefox

Thanks Bumski, Im really sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:, when do you start the clomid again? really hope it works for you!

Did they do the dye test and a laposcopy at the same time as the drilling? You give me hope that maybe the drilling might help me ov!

Take it the drilling can't be repeated on the NHS and that they will only give you more clomid?


----------



## bumski

Firefox said:


> Thanks Bumski, Im really sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:, when do you start the clomid again? really hope it works for you!
> 
> Did they do the dye test and a laposcopy at the same time as the drilling? You give me hope that maybe the drilling might help me ov!
> 
> Take it the drilling can't be repeated on the NHS and that they will only give you more clomid?

i had hsg done last year and that came back fine, im hoping to start clomid next month sometime, my next app is on nov 4th.
i think if you havnt already had your hsg they will probably do this at the same time as drilling just to make sure your tubes are ok, also they check for endo.
we cant get anything else on nhs as i have a dd from previous relationship. they didnt want to give me clomid again but i managed to persuade them :winkwink:

when is your op booked for?


----------



## Firefox

I havent had an appointment letter through yet, apparently it can take up to 18 weeks where I am. The waiting is driving me crazy!!! They've got all my details incase a cancellation comes up but i think i'd have to be pretty lucky for that to happen!

Thats really bad about them not wanting to give you clomid again!!


----------



## LA2010

Hi,

I have just been diagnosed with PCOS :-(

I haven't ovulated for probably coming up to a year and so haven't had a proper AF in all that time.

So I was recommended Soy Iso andnot sure if it was purely a coincidence but 38 days later I actually had a period - i have never been so pleased in all my life !!!:happydance:

As I said, it might be a coincidence but might be worth a try.

Good luck anyway xx


----------



## bumski

Firefox said:


> I havent had an appointment letter through yet, apparently it can take up to 18 weeks where I am. The waiting is driving me crazy!!! They've got all my details incase a cancellation comes up but i think i'd have to be pretty lucky for that to happen!
> 
> Thats really bad about them not wanting to give you clomid again!!

yeah thats the same where i am, my app was in feb and was told there is an 18 week waiting list, i kept ringing them about every 4 weeks to see if i was moving up the list, i got my appointment through at about 22 weeks, pain in the ass but def worth it. gl hun :thumbup:


----------



## Firefox

LA2010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just been diagnosed with PCOS :-(
> 
> I haven't ovulated for probably coming up to a year and so haven't had a proper AF in all that time.
> 
> So I was recommended Soy Iso andnot sure if it was purely a coincidence but 38 days later I actually had a period - i have never been so pleased in all my life !!!:happydance:
> 
> As I said, it might be a coincidence but might be worth a try.
> 
> Good luck anyway xx


Thanks, I dont know alot about Soy Iso, I've just googled it and it seems some sites say its good for fertility and other say that its bad and to aviod it! Typical hey!! 

Who recommended it to you? Sounds like it might be doing good!?


----------

